# Let's talk about Gemini weights



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

My source for Breakaway weights has dried up and I went online looking for some more and I stumbled upon Gemini weights during my search. Well I was intrigued and purchased a Gemini weight starter kit. I made a search here but there was not a lot of information. 

Anyone else using Gemini weights and if so how are they vs Breakaway weights?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gemini Weights*

I haven't tried them yet but friends who have report that they like them better than regular sputniks.

I'm tempted to order out a kit and try them this season. C2


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ehh, i used it once.
i like the breakaway styled sputniks more.
the geminis require too many bits and pieces for it to work.
not very economical when you pour and stash a couple dozen sinkers for a season.
well the BA styles.. you only need a tail, steel wires, a bead or tube.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

eric said:


> ehh, i used it once.
> i like the breakaway styled sputniks more.
> the geminis require too many bits and pieces for it to work.
> not very economical when you pour and stash a couple dozen sinkers for a season.
> well the BA styles.. you only need a tail, steel wires, a bead or tube.


Thanks for the comments. I may just stick with what I have molds for and maybe borrow some to use and compare. C2


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

How are these price wise per sinker. I know you can get sputniks for 2-4 dollars per sinker.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

If you have your own lead,the gemini cost about $1.10,whether it's 3.5 oz or 8oz.The advantage over the breakaway is,it's a adjustable mold making weights between 3.5oz and 8oz.I think the breakaways came in 4oz or 6oz but good luck finding one,you might find some on e-bay but for a couple years they were scarce and high priced.
If you have a box that will hold exactly 10 breakaway weights you will be able to get 14 of the gemini's in the same box as the legs fold out straight.
Holding power,I can't tell the difference but if it needs more digging power you just bend the wires a little.
If you have the molds for the breakaways,they are cheaper to make as all you need are beads and wire.
There starting to carry the gemini's on the west coast(California) but I'm not sure if they ship.
There is a place in Texas that will ship and I'll send you a link in a private message.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

technically.... you can hold about the same #, BA style sputty and gemini in a box..
you dont have to insert the wires until you use it.. 
which is why i said its more economical when i cast them in the dozens.

i have 2 sputty molds im probably going to sell. i dont use the sinkers too much. 
and the dozens i have, would last me a long long time.


----------



## beto6059 (Nov 7, 2007)

Update on Gemin Weights in the USA.
You can buy Gemin weights from JAS Inc. 1617 E. Highway 332, Freeport, Texas 979-233-4250
They are the new sole disturber of Gemin product in the USA, this is what they told me.
They carry weight 2oz-8oz, cheaper than Gemin sells them for in the UK, plus they sell the kits.
I purchased several last week from them.
Gemin is coming out with a new sinker that holds the hook in place by the sinker, he said he would have in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't make my own, but I have been fishing them for a couple of years. We have two gents in the Florida Surf Casters club who make and sell them to other members. The geminis are my favorite leads by far. I use the 130 and 110 gram sizes. They hold well; to me much better than a sputnick. And you can "tune" them if one of the wire legs tends to trip out too easily, then it can be squeezed back to proper tension.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

The Breakaways are a bit more aerodynamic than the Gemini and cast further but if you check on Gemini's site the fixed grip wire sinker are my favourites for holding bottom. You've got some in the right hand compartment. Here's a link to them on Gemini's site.

http://www.gemini-tackle.co.uk/sinkers2.php


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

beto6059 said:


> Update on Gemin Weights in the USA.
> You can buy Gemin weights from JAS Inc. 1617 E. Highway 332, Freeport, Texas 979-233-4250
> They are the new sole disturber of Gemin product in the USA, this is what they told me.
> They carry weight 2oz-8oz, cheaper than Gemin sells them for in the UK, plus they sell the kits.
> ...


X2, I got these a couple months ago and finally got to field test them last weekend on PINS... I always loved the Breakaways but I can't tell a difference in casting difference or holding strength... the only con I see is that sand gets packed in the groove where the wires "break" and before resetting sometimes you have to run a fingernail thru the groove to clear it... they are about half price from what I was used to paying and that includes delivery




jc


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Use both Gemini and Breakaway regularly here in Scotland. Breakaway do cast better and are cheaper to produce. Gemini tend not to breakout so easily and have the advantage that you can vary the type of grips by just changing the nose cone.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

j c said:


> X2, I got these a couple months ago and finally got to field test them last weekend on PINS... I always loved the Breakaways but I can't tell a difference in casting difference or holding strength... the only con I see is that sand gets packed in the groove where the wires "break" and before resetting sometimes you have to run a fingernail thru the groove to clear it... they are about half price from what I was used to paying and that includes delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the black thing in the top right hand corner of the box for?

Barry


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know. But there is one in the kit pictured several responses back???


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

My only dislike in using them is that the plastic part that holds the wires in place seems to collect too much sand which causes the wires not to engage and hold. You have to pick, blow and/or rinse this sand out on every cast. Thats a pain in arse for me tha i don't need.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Jersey Hunter said:


> What is the black thing in the top right hand corner of the box for?
> 
> Barry


that black I shape thing is an extension i believe

makes the sinker look like this.


```
X[)==(][lead]-o
```


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

eric said:


> that black I shape thing is an extension i believe
> 
> makes the sinker look like this.
> 
> ...


Yep it goes between the lead and the grip head, increases the holding power.


----------

